# أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس عن صلوات مجابة.!!



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2011)

*أمثلة من الكتاب المقدس عن صلوات مجابة.








تبين الكثير من أمثلة الكتاب المقدس استجابة الله لصلوات شعبه. لا يقوم الله اليوم بمعجزات (رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورينثوس ١٣: ٨ ـ ١٠). لكنه قادر على التحكم بالأحداث وفقا للقانون الطبيعي عند استجابته للصلوات دون قيامه بمعجزات. سوف نركز على قضايا من هذا النوع.

سفر صموئيل الأول ١: ١٠ـ ٢٠، ٢٦ـ ٢٨ـ ـ كانت حنة عاقرا، ولم يكن لها بنون. صلت، ونتيجة لذلك حملت وولدت صموئيل. [إنجيل لوقا ١: ١٣]

سفر صموئيل الأول ٧: ٥ ـ ١١ـ ـ صلى صموئيل لكي ينقذ الرب إسرائيل من الفلسطينيين، فاستجاب له الرب. [سفر الملوك الثاني ١٩: ١٥ـ ٣٧؛ سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني ٣٣: ١٠ـ ١٣]

سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني ٧: ١١ـ ١٤ـ ـ وعد الله أن يسمع صلاة إسرائيل لإنقاذهم من الوباء، المجاعة، وما إلى ذلك.

سفر الملوك الثاني ٢٠: ١ـ ٧ـ ـ قال الله أن حزقيا سوف يموت، ولن يعيش. صلى حزقيا، ووعد الرب أن يضيف خمس عشرة عاما إلى حياته، فشفي حزقيا من مرضه.

سفر الخروج ٣٢: ٩ـ ١٤ـ ـ قال الله أنه سوف يفني إسرائيل، لكن موسى صلى فعدل الله عن عزمه.

[سفر نحميا ١: ٤ـ ٢: ٨؛ سفر المزامير ٣٢: ٥ ـ ٧]
ج. بعض الاستنتاجات حول استجابة الله للصلوات
يتصرف الله استجابة للصلاة.

يعتقد البعض أنه، إذا لم يقم الله بمعجزة، فلابد أنه لم يفعل شيئا على الإطلاق. يرى آخرون أنه ليس للصلاة سوى فوائد نفسية أو ربما مجرد إطاعة أوامر الله للصلاة. يزعم هؤلاء أنه، على الرغم من أننا نصلي وفق ما يتطلبه الكتاب المقدس، فإن الله لن يتدخل فعلا في مجرى الأحداث على الأرض ليتسبب في حدوث ما طلبناه. لكن الأمثلة المدرجة أدناه تبين أن الله يتصرف استجابة للصلاة، عاملا بانسجام مع قوانين الطبيعة، دون القيام بمعجزات.   

لاحظ إنجيل متي ١٨: ١٩ـ ـ عندما نسأل الله أن يفعل شيئا، فسوف يحقق ألآب في السماء ذلك الشيء. يتصرف الله بالفعل. يصدق هذا القول على "أي حاجة" نطلبها. يشمل ذلك كل أنواع الطلبات في الكتاب المقدس. [قارن إنجيل يوحنا ١٤: ١٣، ١٤؛ ١٥: ٧]

إذا كان الله لا يعمل على تغيير مسار الأحداث استجابة للصلاة، يمكن إذن الحصول على نفس النتائج عند الصلاة إلى الأصنام بإيمان صادق!
 لا يستطيع الصنم القيام بأي شيء، لكن من شأن العابد أن يحصل على الفوائد النفسية.

لكن من الواضح أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن الصلاة إلى الله تسبب نتائج لا يمكن تحقيقها من قبل أناس لا يخدمون الإله الحقيقي (رسالة يعقوب ٥: ١٦؛ رسالة يوحنا الأولى ٣: ٢٢؛ سفر الأمثال ١٥: ٨، ٢٩؛ سفر المزامير ٣٤: ١٥ـ ١٩؛ إلى آخره).
مع ذلك، يجب علينا أيضا، أن نعمل بأقصى طاقاتنا، لتحقيق ما صلينا من أجله.

يتصرف الله بالفعل استجابة للصلوات الموافقة للكتاب المقدس، لكنه لن يفعل شيئا ما لم نكن نحن على استعداد للقيام بدورنا.

يعلمنا إنجيل متي ٦: ١١ أن نصلي من أجل قوتنا اليومي، لكن لا يزال يتعين علينا أن نعمل من أجله (رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي ٣: ١٠). 

لا يستجيب الله من خلال المعجزات (عن طريق المن من السماء). لكنه يعمل من خلال القانون الطبيعي مباركا جهودنا لتحقيق النتائج اللازمة التي ربما لم تكن لتتحقق لو كنا قد عملنا لكننا لم نصلي. 

توصينا رسالة يعقوب ١: ٥ بطلب الحكمة (قارن رسالة بولس إلى أهل كولوسي ١: ٩)، لكن لا يزال يتعين علينا دراسة الكلمة (كتاب أعمال الرسل ١٧: ١١؛ رسالة بولس الثانية إلى تيموثاوس ٣: ١٥ـ ١٧). تجاب الصلاة، ليس عن طريق الوحي المباشر الخارق، لكن من خلال التقدم الطبيعي في الدراسة. يمنحنا الله فرصا للتعلم مباركا دراستنا فنتعلم ما كان من الممكن ألا نعرفه لو لم نكن قد صلينا.

رسالة يوحنا الثالثة ٢ـ ـ تتطلب منا الصلاة من أجل الصحة الجيدة رعاية أجسادنا، وليس تعمد إصابتها بالضرر من أجل المتعة الشخصية.

بطريقة مماثلة، ينبغي أن نصلي من أجل انتشار الإنجيل، لكن يجب علينا أيضا أن نعمل على تعليمه للضالين. لكن بسبب صلاتنا، يبارك الله عملنا فينجز الخير الذي قد لا يكون من الممكن إنجازه ما لم نكن قد صلينا.
لا يعطي الله بالضرورة ما نريده، لكن ما هو أفضل لجميع الأطراف المعنيين.

إنجيل متي ٧: ٧ـ ١١ـ ـ بمثابة الأب الدنيوي، يعطي الله الأشياء الصالحة، وليس الأشياء التي تضر.

إنجيل متي ٢٦: ٣٦ـ ٤٦ـ ـ صلى يسوع لتجنب الصليب، لكنه قال، "كما تشاء أنت". كان ما يزال محتما عليه أن يموت، لكن ملاكا شدده (إنجيل لوقا ٢٢: ٤٣). لبى الله حاجته بينما أتم إنجاز ما يلزم البشرية جمعاء.

سفر المزامير ٣٤: ١٠ـ ـ أولئك الذين يلتمسون الله لا يعوزهم أي خير. [رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية ٨: ٢٨؛ رسالة يعقوب ١: ١٧]

رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورينثوس ١٢: ٧ـ ١٠ـ ـ صلى بولس لكي تزال الشوكة من جسده. لم يلبي الله طلبه لكنه بدلا من ذلك فعل ما هو أفضل بالنسبة لبولس.

[إنجيل متي ٦: ٨؛ رسالة بولس إلى أهل أفسس ٣: ٢٠؛ سفر الملوك الأول ٣: ٥ ـ ١٣]

الله لا متناه، بينما معرفتنا محدودة. قد لا نعرف نحن ما هو أفضل، لكن الله يعرف. هذا هو السبب في أنه يتعين علينا أن نصلي دائما لكي تتحقق إرادة الله. يمكنه بعدئذ أن يعطينا ما سألناه، شيئا أكبر، أو شيئا مختلفا، وفقا لما يعرف هو أنه أفضل.

كما أننا قد لا نفهم كيف يتحكم الله بالكون دون القيام بمعجزات، لكن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد أنه يفعل ذلك (تأمل أيضا قصة أستير). يجب على أولئك الذين يؤمنون بالله أن يؤمنوا بقدرته على إجابة الصلوات، رغم أننا لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيف يقوم بذلك.


منقووووول
*​


----------



## فوفوش (10 يونيو 2011)

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2011)

فوفوش قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

